# karpfenmontage



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

moin moin #h
ich fange gerade mit dem karpfen angeln an (bin erst 12)
und werde nächstes WE an nen karpfenteich gehen (wo aber anfüttern im voraus nicht möglich ist#d)...ich möchte unbedingt mit boilies angeln und hab auch schon das blei montiert
jetzt hab ich die frage :was hat es mit pop ups auf sich? brauch ich die unbedingt?ober kann ich auch einfach ganz normale boilies dranmachen ohne pop ups?und wo stehen die karpfen zurzeit?


----------



## Carphunter1995 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

Pop Ups sind einfach schwimmende Boilies, brauchen tust du sie nicht, ich fange meine Karpfen auch überwiegend mit "Sinkern". Wo die Karpfen stehen kann man so nicht beantworten das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich! Beschreibe doch einfach mal den See. Gibt es viele Hindernisse Sprich versunkene Bäume etc.? Gib einfach mal ein paar Informationen raus. Gruß Maik


----------



## angler2707 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

Hi,
also zuerst schon mal vorab : wie sieht das Gewässer überhaupt aus ???
Viel Kraut , Schlamm oder Kies tief oder flach ??? Dann könnte man dir vllt. bei der Frage wo die Karpfen stehen helfen.
Zur Montage :
ich würde dir ne Selbsthakmontage aus Anti-Tangle Tube , Safty Clip , und Boilievorfach mit mittlerer Haarlänge raten. (Dann kannste noch ein oder zwie Maiskörner dran hängen.
Nun zu deiner Pop up Frage :
Pop ups sind eigentlich nur Boilies die nicht sinken, also in einem bestimmtem Abstand zum Grund schweben (brauchste aber nur wenn jetzt viel Schlamm drin wäre wo eventuell dei Blei mit Boilie versinken könnte. Wenn du jetzt scho welche hast dann kannste die auch dran machen ist eigentlich egal nur teurer 

Hier noch ein Bild zur Selbsthakmontage
Es besteht aus Aus einem Tube (das ding das über den Safty Clip gezogen wird) dann ein Safty Clip (da wird das Blei eingehängt) und dann kommt noch das Vorfach (geflochten)
Noch so ne Frage am Rande hast du überhaupt Bissanzeiger und ein Rod Pod oder irgendwas in der Art ??? ;+
sonst hat das ja gar keinen Sinn...


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

ne glocke hab ich=)
naja wenn der karpfen sich selbst hakt dann reicht das doch...
zum see: er ist recht klein,mit schilfstellen,manche stellen mit kraut,und als boden schlamm,sand und kies...
danke für die tipps und gruss heiko


----------



## angler2707 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

Wenn du die ganzen Stunden an deiner Angel sitzen willst, dann viel Spaß
und wenn du keine Freilaufrolle hast son dern nur den Bügel aufmachst, gehts schon mal gar nicht. Sonst hörst du die Glock nicht.
Wenn der Bügel zu ist zieht dir der Karpfen gleich mal die Rute weg und zwar mit leichtigkeit...


----------



## Thomasmathias (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

jetzt macht den Jungen doch ned ganz verrückt. 

Dreh einfach die Bremse der Rolle ganz auf,nach dem Biss drehst du die Bremse wieder auf die nötige stärke zu.
Es muss doch nicht immer zwangsläufig ne Freilaufrolle sein.
Glöcken würde ich jetzt nicht nehmen, kauf dir ein Überraschungsei, lass dir die Schokolade schmecken, bohr ein kleines Loch in die Kapsel und befestig daran irgeneine öse, wo du die Schnur einhängen kannst.


----------



## heidsch (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

hi,

für mich soll ein popup in erste linie einen optischen reiz ausüben; indem dieser einige zentimeter über den futterplatz schwebt und dem karpfen hoffendlich schneller ins auge fällt .
unterstützen kann man diesen effekt indem du fluo-popups benutzt.

zu deinem see:
ist die größte fläche des see verschlammt, wäre ein versuch auf
hartem grund zu empfehlen. siehts eher anders herum aus, dann evtl. mal bei den schlammigen. krautfelder würde ich persönlich favorisieren...

mfg heidsch


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

okay werd ich machen denn ich teste gerade das karpfenfischen und will nicht gleich in teuere rod pods und swinger und denn kramm investieren...danke und gruss heiko


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

zu heldsch--->der grösste teil ist eher verschlammt und die kies bänke liegen eher weitrer draussen...die bänke sind zudem recht flach(1,5m)
krautfelder sind halt extrem hängergefahr...gruss heiko


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

mir ist gerade eingefallen: kann ich als pop up auch ein kleines stück storopor auf das haar rig ziehen oder merkt/stört das der fisch?danke im voraus und gruss heiko


----------



## heidsch (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

ich denke schon, dass das funktionieren kann. wichtig ist nur, dass du die fische auf deinem platz bekommst - also muss natürlich auch fressbares futter vorhanden sein.
sprich grundfutter mit partikel und/oder boilies. dein styropor-köder erregt dann hoffendlich die aufmerksamkeit der fische.

kann funktionieren - muss aber nicht  ...


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

okay werde dann auf dem kies fischen mit 1rute styropor pop up,2rute normal sinkend...anfüttern tu ich mit boilies....welche geschmacksrichtung is zu diesser jahreszeit die beste?eher fischig oder fruchtig...wie gut ist vanille?mfg heiko


----------



## heidsch (5. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

keine ahnung was an deinem gewässer besser läuft. am besten fischst du eine fischig und die andere fruchtig !!!

in meinen gewässern laufen fischige boilies besser ... das kann
bei dir völlig anders sein .


mfg heidsch


----------



## Bellaron (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*



angler2707 schrieb:


> Wenn du die ganzen Stunden an deiner Angel sitzen willst, dann viel Spaß
> und wenn du keine Freilaufrolle hast son dern nur den Bügel aufmachst, gehts schon mal gar nicht. Sonst hörst du die Glock nicht.
> Wenn der Bügel zu ist zieht dir der Karpfen gleich mal die Rute weg und zwar mit leichtigkeit...


 
Die Glocke könnte er hören,wenn er die Schnur in einen Schnurclip einhängen würde.Aber da muß  er trotzdem aufmerksam sein.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bellaron (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> mir ist gerade eingefallen: kann ich als pop up auch ein kleines stück storopor auf das haar rig ziehen oder merkt/stört das der fisch?danke im voraus und gruss heiko


 
Kannst es auch mit Popcorn probieren.Geht auch gut und ist aus Mais.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## heiko666666 (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

popcorn hört sich gut an!die überschüssigen pop ups stillen dann auch noch prima den hunger =) danke und gruss heiko


----------



## heidsch (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

@ bellaron:

wie lange denkst du hält sich son popcorn am haar ??? und
saugt sich das nicht ziemlich schnell mit wasser voll (thema popup)???
muss man dann evtl. jede stunde nen neues dranhängen ???

ich bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher  ....

mfg heidsch


----------



## heiko666666 (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

hast recht...ich hab mal ne ganz konkrete frage: muss es für grosse karpfen automatisch auch ein grosser see sein?oder kanns es auch in den kleinsten teichen riesige dinger geben?mfg heiko


----------



## heidsch (6. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

was ist bei dir groß ???

20 pfünder gibts fast überall. ab 30 aufwärts wirds dann schon enger.
kommt halt auf die (eingebrachte) nahrung an.

ich kenn einen "teich" von vielleicht einen 1/2 ha, da schwimmen drei 20'er und ein 30'er rum.

alles relativ .... möglich ist es schon.

mfg heidsch


----------



## heiko666666 (7. September 2010)

*AW: karpfenmontage*

naja mein "teich"is nur halb so gross als der 1/2ha...is aber sozusagen ein karpfenpuff...egal ich werd probieren und berichten ...lg heiko...


----------

